# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Бороться со спамом надо экономическими методами

## aficio

Как вариант борьбы со спамом считаю полезным введение наряду с обычной почтой альтернативной условно платной, где бы деньги снимались за каждое отправленное письмо, признаное спамом, с отправителя.
Коротко суть:
1. Каждый абонент для работы с альтернативной почтой должен получить учетную запись в провайдера. 
2. Абонент уплачивает некую суму аванса.
3. В суму аванса входит отправление определенного количества писем.
4. Получатель при получении, может по своему усмотрению, отнести письмо в разряд платных - при этом с отпраителя снимается стоимость отправки сообщения и засчитывается *получателю* (возможно с некими комисионными провайдерам).
Это не припятствует нормальной переписке (никто при этом деньги не снимает) и незагружает сеть бесплатной рекламой - если уж дали, то будьте готовы платить!!! 
P.s. Для внедрения проекта нужна компания мирового масштаба.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey P.

А отправителя спама Вы как собираетесь определять ? Оно же рассылается через сети из зараженных машин - ботнеты, и адрес отправителя при этом абсолютно левый, хоть чаще всего реально существует. О том, кто на самом деле шлет спам, Вы можете лишь догадываться.
 Известен лишь заказчик, да и то он скажет, что это происки злых конкурентов, пытающихся бросить тень на честную контору.

----------


## aficio

> А отправителя спама Вы как собираетесь определять ? Оно же рассылается через сети из зараженных машин - ботнеты, и адрес отправителя при этом абсолютно левый, хоть чаще всего реально существует. О том, кто на самом деле шлет спам, Вы можете лишь догадываться.
>  Известен лишь заказчик, да и то он скажет, что это происки злых конкурентов, пытающихся бросить тень на честную контору.


Письма, должны отправляться через оператора, у которого абонент обслуживается. При открытии ящика, абонент получает персональный ключ и может отправить только уплоченное количество писем (скажем 50). Если абонент исчез - то он уже уплатил, если ключ украли, то украли право всего на 50 писем, и заметим *УКРАЛИ*, тоесть если кто-то воспользуется, к нему теоретически можно применить законные претензии за воровство. То, что с вашей машины шлют спам, вы можете и не заметить, но то что, пропали деньги, на вашем счету, врять ли пройдет незамеченным. Оператор может верифицировать отправителя по IP. Абонент может задать ограничения на отправку писем (скажем не больше 10 в час) или скажем по известным адресам в пределах оплоченного лимита, по неизвестным - только 1 отправление в день и т.д. 
Все это конечно требует проведения большой подготовительной работы - но тут в перспективе БОЛЬШИЕ деньги.

----------


## pig

А где большие деньги - там Чубайс и Березовский. Чур меня...

----------

